# Clearance Sale West Marine March 3-6



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

3500 Barrancas Store ONLY

Since Outcast who is next door is having their big fishing gear sale, West Marine will be having a big clearance sale at the same time. Go get your fishing and hunting gear from Tommy, then come next door and get your other boating needs.

Orange ticketed items will be marked down up to 30%. Anchors to Zincs.
Get a real deal on an inflatable kayak and many more items.

Tom


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Will they be having a sale on any of the one part topside paints?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Maybe some dented cans*

I will look tomorrow and let you know.

What are you needing, Interlux Brightside or Petit Easypoxy or ???

Let me know and I will see what we can do.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Brightside will be fine. I just need something to paint the interior of a boat that no one will see. More as a piece of mind since i am OCD about my belongings. :blink: Less expensive the better. Easier to justify to the wife. :thumbup:

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Starts today, 3 March at 0800. You have time to shop at Outcast's big sale then just walk next door and check out the orange tagged items.


----------

